# Small Swap



## Barramundi (13/4/08)

Any melbourne brewers out there interested in a small swap ,perhaps 6 or 12 bottles depending on the number of interested parties .....

some rules ....

*glass beer bottles minimum 750ml(screwtop or crown seal OK)
*swapper number printed on bottle cap

anything else ???


im in 

1. Barramundi


----------



## Barramundi (13/4/08)

any takers ??


----------



## reg (13/4/08)

+1


----------



## AUHEAMIC (13/4/08)

Hope you know you have taken Spills spot in the Vic case swap. If you do know and are looking for another small swap I will be in if we can keep numbers low. Say max six?


----------



## Barramundi (14/4/08)

no i didnt know about the other swap...havent been checkin to be honest (i forgot)thanks for that peels, better get cracking on that one , and yeah why not lets go another six bottler as well ... looks like we already have 3 ... four more and were off ..


----------



## DarkFaerytale (15/4/08)

count me in

-Phill


----------



## Wardhog (15/4/08)

Yeah, why not. Got an IPA in the bottle I can contribute. When/where?


----------



## Juzz (15/4/08)

+1 Depending on where and when - I have a Chocolate Redwood Ale fermenting that i can contribute


----------



## brettprevans (15/4/08)

I might have 6 bottles of something decent I could contribute. I'll check tonight and let you know.


----------



## Barramundi (16/4/08)

1. Barramundi
2. Reg
3. Peels
4. DarkFaerytale
5. Wardhog
6. Juzz
7. Citymorgue2

well if the above listed are keen and want this to happen we can close it off at that and get onto making a date and a place , anyone wanna volunteer their backyard for a few hours on a weekend , i was thinkin the end of june start of july as a rough date giving everyone a chance to brew and bottle if need be, what does everyone else think ??? 

anything ive missed speak up ...


----------



## brettprevans (16/4/08)

disappointingly I dont have 6 bottles of any one thing left. I thought I might offer up the Christmoose Ale or the Choc Stout, but alas not enough bottles. So Im out. I really must get onto brewing some more beer. only 2 of 4 fermentors being used isnt right.


----------



## tyoung (16/4/08)

I'm in.

I think it's meant to be a mixed dozen/half dozen anyway. 

Cheers,

Tim


----------



## DarkFaerytale (16/4/08)

being such a small swap it might be worth asking around at a local brewpub to see if we can hold it there, 2 brothers or mountain goat i'm sure would be happy to let us in for a session as long as we make a couple extra bottles for them 

-Phill


----------



## Barramundi (16/4/08)

Updated list of swappers ...


1. Barramundi
2. Reg
3. Peels
4. DarkFaerytale
5. Wardhog
6. Juzz
7. tyoung

preferably six of the same beers tyoung .... 

maybe next time citymorgue2

darkfaery do you have contacts at either of these places ?? and excuse my been outta town too long ignorance but where are they at ??


----------



## Fents (16/4/08)

DarkFaerytale said:


> being such a small swap it might be worth asking around at a local brewpub to see if we can hold it there, 2 brothers or mountain goat i'm sure would be happy to let us in for a session as long as we make a couple extra bottles for them
> 
> -Phill



speaking of GOAT its funny, Hairofthedog and I play indoor cricket Thurs nights and theres a team called "THE GOAT ARMY". Suprise suprise they all work for Mountain Goat. Cant wait till we get to play em!


----------



## DarkFaerytale (17/4/08)

no, no contacts. 2brothers is in mooreabbin and mountain goat is in richmond


----------



## Wardhog (17/4/08)

While an ideal setting, a brewpub might be difficult. We might not drink all that much to keep a brewpub happy - I think most people will agree with me when I say I don't want to take 6 bottles somewhere and home via public transport, so driving and only having one or two is looking like the option.

But, if the brewpub is happy to do that, more power to you DFT.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (17/4/08)

your right wardhog, was just throwing around idea's


----------



## AUHEAMIC (17/4/08)

I'm happy to offer my premises in Diamond Creek for the swap.


----------



## Wardhog (17/4/08)

Can we piggyback on the major swap?


----------



## AUHEAMIC (17/4/08)

Wardhog said:


> Can we piggyback on the major swap?


OK by me.


----------



## Barramundi (19/4/08)

my brew for this swap is on the boil at the moment , will be fermenting it tomorrow , was planning on doing a double mash today but had issues so i cracked the sads and stopped after one mash, will mash/boil up the brew for the main vic swap tomorrow


----------



## Barramundi (21/4/08)

so am i to take it that this swap is a goer with the current list of players ??


----------



## Wardhog (21/4/08)

Yep, I reckon so. We just have to find a way of getting all the beers and people together.


----------



## Barramundi (21/4/08)

we need to make a decision whether or not to tack on to the main VIC swap or run a solo meet and greet somewhere else , id have it at my place but as im living with my parents at the moment so its probably not the best idea , im open for ideas / suggestions..

my brew for this swap is on the bubble at the moment...


----------



## Barramundi (29/4/08)

this ones been quiet for a while so i thought id wake it up and see if anyone has come up with a where and a when ..


----------



## AUHEAMIC (29/4/08)

As I said I would be more than happy to offer my place to host the swap. I think tacking it on to the main Vic case swap would require some consultation with the main swap host.


----------



## Barramundi (29/4/08)

sorry peels i got a bit confused and thought you were the host for the main swap ... im happy to do it at yours , whats everyone else think ????


----------



## DarkFaerytale (29/4/08)

bit of a drive for me, i would prefer something a bit closer. but i think it should be allright tho


----------



## Barramundi (29/4/08)

Peels care to name a date to do this (july) ? seeing youve put up the venue , unless we get any others i think its a good idea to lock it down ... allows ppl to organize themselves, ive suggested july but thats up to you if you wanna make it earlier or later .. obviously not too early or late ...


----------



## AUHEAMIC (29/4/08)

July sounds good. I will have a look at the possible dates when I get home.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (29/4/08)

Saturday 19th of July is good for me. Every one else OK with that?


----------



## Barramundi (29/4/08)

works for me at this stage ...


----------



## DarkFaerytale (30/4/08)

sounds fine to me

-PHill


----------



## Barramundi (16/5/08)

Bottled my contribution for this swap this morning , very tasty into the bottle .. hope you all find it as good coming out of the bottle in a month or so's time ..
hows everyone elses beer going ?


----------



## AUHEAMIC (16/5/08)

I didnt put a dedicated brew on for the small swap. I have put away six bottles of Irish Red Ale and six bottles of SNPA clone attempt one from previous batches and will decide which one to swap on the day.


----------



## Barramundi (16/5/08)

its always good to have options peels...


----------



## Wardhog (16/5/08)

I have a Best Bitter that's carbing up in the bottles right now. If it turns out to be a good one, it'll take the place of the IPA I'm not all that impressed with.


----------



## edoeven (16/5/08)

hey guys, i would like to be involved in the swap... unless its too late...  it would be my first swap ever.. !
Would it be possible to say bring 2x3 ie two beers 3 bottles each? I keg most of my beers and end up with about 6-8 bottles spare from each one, and i like to keep a few around to see how they age


----------



## Barramundi (17/5/08)

1. Barramundi 
2. Reg
3. Peels
4. DarkFaerytale
5. Wardhog
6. Juzz
7. tyoung

presuming that all the above are all still in , then for now the swap is full , keep your eyes on the thread , who knows someone might pull out and a spot will open up ,,,,

put your location in your profile , always someone around willing to swap/share a beer or two..


----------



## DarkFaerytale (19/5/08)

actually i'm going to pull out  so likes beer can have my spot

-Phill


----------



## reg (23/5/08)

Looks like I am going to have to pull out as well.
May is busy with Birthdays and the like so havent had a lot of time for brewing.

Sorry to be a pain guys...


----------



## Barramundi (25/5/08)

what say you likesbeer ? you in ?


----------



## DarkFaerytale (26/5/08)

might need to shoot him an IM Barra


----------



## Leigh (5/6/08)

So what's the story with this swap...how many are in etc?

Might be able to attend this one and meet some of you guys!


----------



## Barramundi (15/6/08)

Ok this ones been quiet for a while and we have had a few ins and outs , will send a PM to all those on the list to get an indication of who is still in but this is what i make it at this stage....

1.Barramundi
2. Leigh
3. Peels
4. likesbeer
5. Wardhog
6. Juzz
7. tyoung

swap to take place at the house of peels in diamond creek , im sure he will let us all know exactly where in due course ...

remember the rules are quite simple 7 blokes , six bottles , number on the lid , glass brown 750minimum, labels at brewers discretion ....

now for some pm'ing to get this thing locked down and sorted ..


----------



## Leigh (17/6/08)

I will check with the boss when I get back to Melb in a fortnight. Only other issue is getting 6 GLASS bottles...will have to visit the bottle-o LOL

I have a nice (well I hope it will be) pale ale in the fermenter ATM. Should _just_ be carbonated in time for the swap!


----------



## Wardhog (17/6/08)

I still have my 6 bottles of IPA waiting here to be given away.


----------



## Barramundi (19/6/08)

Leigh said:


> I will check with the boss when I get back to Melb in a fortnight. Only other issue is getting 6 GLASS bottles...will have to visit the bottle-o LOL
> 
> I have a nice (well I hope it will be) pale ale in the fermenter ATM. Should _just_ be carbonated in time for the swap!




Leigh if you need some bottles let me know , i dont have a lot but im sure i can manage a few to get you through ...

looks like we have about 5 swappers confirmed at this stage havent heard back from a couple as yet ... PM's were sent to all ...
those who havent already done so please reply or post as to your intentions ... i think its only Juzz and tyoung that im yet to hear from


----------



## seemax (23/6/08)

Barramundi said:


> Leigh if you need some bottles let me know , i dont have a lot but im sure i can manage a few to get you through ...
> 
> looks like we have about 5 swappers confirmed at this stage havent heard back from a couple as yet ... PM's were sent to all ...
> those who havent already done so please reply or post as to your intentions ... i think its only Juzz and tyoung that im yet to hear from



hi guys... is there any room left in the swap?

cheers
stef


----------



## Barramundi (23/6/08)

still awaiting response to pm's from two of the guys seemax , you could get a run if you have six bottles you can sit aside and wait to see if theres an opening .. will send out some more pm's to the guys who havent got back about it yet and let you know , id rather not get into an uneven number of bottles at this stage , six is nice easy and cartable in one of those yuppy cardboard wine carriers ... but will see what pans out over the next week or two , swap day is still a month away ..


----------



## Fents (23/6/08)

dont know about the swap but i'll come and help you all get your drink on!  :beerbang:


----------



## AUHEAMIC (23/6/08)

Fents said:


> dont know about the swap but i'll come and help you all get your drink on!  :beerbang:


Always welcome up here Fents. 

p.s. The Jackets mine.


----------



## Barramundi (24/6/08)

Ok Juzz has pulled out, so seemax if you wanna be your in !!! still to hear from tyoung at this stage ..
will PM seemax later to let him know ..


----------



## Barramundi (24/6/08)

heres the updated list of players 


1.Barramundi
2. Leigh
3. Peels
4. likesbeer
5. Wardhog
6. seemax
7. tyoung



date is 19th july at Peels Palace , Diamond Creek .. address will be forwarded to swappers via PM's

seemax has said he will be in but he only has PET bottles , anyone have objections to this , im not a fan of them but i wont knock a swapper back on them, im happy for him to be in ....

still havent heard from tyoung ..


----------



## Leigh (29/6/08)

Barramundi said:


> Leigh if you need some bottles let me know , i dont have a lot but im sure i can manage a few to get you through ...



Thanks Barra, Have got 6 bottles now...just need to drain the last three :chug: 

Have a pale ale in the fermenter now, so will bottle later this week


----------



## Barramundi (29/6/08)

ok everyone has got back to me and is in as listed ... bring on the 19th of july ....

seemax hasnt been on after his post to say he is in but im guessing he is good to go ...


----------



## Wardhog (4/7/08)

I've changed my mind, I'll put a best bitter into the swap instead of the IPA.


----------



## edoeven (4/7/08)

i'll be kicking in 3 each of probably a wheat & a NS lager (if splits are ok) or some APA action


----------



## Barramundi (4/7/08)

would be better if you have six of the same brew , but if you dont half / half is fine i guess..


----------



## seemax (5/7/08)

Barramundi said:


> ok everyone has got back to me and is in as listed ... bring on the 19th of july ....
> 
> seemax hasnt been on after his post to say he is in but im guessing he is good to go ...



i'm still in, i've struggled to not open the last 6 bottles of a Scottish Ale for the swap!!

see you all there

stef


----------



## Barramundi (10/7/08)

have PM'd everyone the address for this swap , has everyone recieved it and know where to go ? also is anyone near bentleigh as seemax may need to drop his beers off somewhere b4 the swap ...


----------



## seemax (10/7/08)

Barramundi said:


> have PM'd everyone the address for this swap , has everyone recieved it and know where to go ? also is anyone near bentleigh as seemax may need to drop his beers off somewhere b4 the swap ...




hi all, i am happy to drop them off to diamond creek where the meet will be and pick up my beer swap the week after

who should i contact to arrange details?


----------



## AUHEAMIC (10/7/08)

seemax said:


> hi all, i am happy to drop them off to diamond creek where the meet will be and pick up my beer swap the week after
> 
> who should i contact to arrange details?


PM sent Seemax.

Cheers
Peels


----------



## edoeven (12/7/08)

what sort of time are we going to meet up on the day?


----------



## Barramundi (12/7/08)

likesbeer:D said:


> what sort of time are we going to meet up on the day?




i believe our host has called for a 2pm kick-off , wanna confirm if thats still the case or not Peels ...


----------



## AUHEAMIC (12/7/08)

2.00pm is the correct time.


----------



## Leigh (19/7/08)

A great (and educational) afternoon guys. Thank you to all.

Special thanks to Peels for enlightening me on the ease of AG. I think I'll have to get myself BIAB setup at the very least fairly soon!

Just to refresh my memory:

1. Barramundi - ?
2. Leigh - Pale Ale Do not open for at least 3 weeks as it was only bottled last night...you also might want to keep it somewhere warm.
3. Peels - American Ale?
4. likesbeer - Pale Ale?
5. Wardhog - ?
6. seemax - Scottish Ale


----------



## Barramundi (19/7/08)

another swap bites the dust , thanks peels for hosting the day and putting on a bit of an info session on your brewery , i personally learnt a few things i didnt know beforehand , thanks to those who participated , bad luck Tim who had to pull out at the last minute , next time perhaps ...

and as for my swapped beer i guess it could be described as an english ale give that it was fermented with an english ale yeast and has english hops in it ... hope it turned out ok , i personally am yet to taste test it ... im sure ill find out soon enough if its not up to scratch


----------



## edoeven (20/7/08)

yup pale ale from me leigh! should be good to drink with a couple of days in the fridge to settle the yeast down again.

yeah, was a good day  good to meet a few guys from here, and always good to spend an afternoon talking about beer  

thanks Peels for the place, food and beer ! also, which recipe was that dark beer you had on tap again?


----------



## AUHEAMIC (21/7/08)

likesbeer:D said:


> thanks Peels for the place, food and beer ! also, which recipe was that dark beer you had on tap again?


Glad everyone had a good time. 

JW Ale malt 43.64%
Maris Otter Ale malt 43.64%
JW Dark crystal 220 3.64%
JW Medium crystal 140 3.64%
JW light chocolate 500-800 2.72%
Bairds Brown malt 100-190 2.72%

Target @ 60mins to 25IBU

S04


----------



## Wardhog (21/7/08)

A thoroughly enjoyable afternoon (and a thoroughly enjoyable dark ale), and nice to put some faces to names. 


Mine is a Special Bitter, with what is increasingly looking like poorly-treated EKG. Malt should be OK, though.


----------



## edoeven (25/7/08)

should we make a new thread for tasting? i have tried seemax's and wardhogs beer so far, will post up what I thought when I am back at home tomorrow.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (25/7/08)

As there is not many of us you could just post in this thread.


----------



## Leigh (27/7/08)

Cap labeled SNPA (Who's was this?)

Pours with a nice head, very nice aroma. I like the malt flavour in the mouth, followed by a nice balanced level of bitterness. A very drinkable beer (I'd be interested to make this one should the recipe be supplied  ). I think this one would go nicely on a warm summers day sitting by the pool.


----------



## Barramundi (27/7/08)

think that was peels beer leigh ...


----------



## Leigh (27/7/08)

OK. I made a mental note on the day on whose was whose, but have no idea now LOL

Is yours labeled "1" or "B"?


----------



## Barramundi (27/7/08)

mine is labelled '1' with a green lid , i think wardhogs was labbelled b but not certain


----------



## Wardhog (28/7/08)

Mine was labelled 'B'.

I've tasted seemax's and opened Barramundi's so far. Something was up with your beer, Barra, but I'm not sure what. I saw something moving in the bottle after pouring a glass, it looked like the usual sediment but 20x more of it, in clumps not cloud, and it would not settle. I didn't know what was up, so I didn't drink it.

Was yours an extract or grain beer, seemax? It was a few days ago I drank it, so I'm going on memory here. I remember it being an enjoyable drop, and there being something that made me wonder if it was an extract or grain brew - it might have been a thinness of body.


----------



## seemax (28/7/08)

Wardhog said:


> Mine was labelled 'B'.
> 
> I've tasted seemax's and opened Barramundi's so far. Something was up with your beer, Barra, but I'm not sure what. I saw something moving in the bottle after pouring a glass, it looked like the usual sediment but 20x more of it, in clumps not cloud, and it would not settle. I didn't know what was up, so I didn't drink it.
> 
> Was yours an extract or grain beer, seemax? It was a few days ago I drank it, so I'm going on memory here. I remember it being an enjoyable drop, and there being something that made me wonder if it was an extract or grain brew - it might have been a thinness of body.


Glad you enjoyed it!
It was my first all grain brew, after a few months of extract brewing. From memory I mashed at about 68C for 60mins followed by a 10min rest at maybe 78C. I quite liked it myself, evidence being there is none left! It was also my first experience with UK hops, I found the Godldings/Fuggles combination very nice. Keen to try a ESB very soon!
Stef


----------



## AUHEAMIC (28/7/08)

Yeh mine was labelled SNPA. I was my first attempt at Sierra Nevada and I got the colour a bit wrong.


----------



## edoeven (30/7/08)

tasted Wardhogs bitter & the scottish ale by Seemax so far, both tasty beers... I was bored at the time so decided to take pics of said brews 

Seemax-Scottish Ale
Color - deep copper/red/amber, good clarity, no haze
Aroma - malty, slight caramel, some sweetness
Head - OK head from pour, not retained, lacing, and good carbonation (med)

Taste - smooth malt. Medium body. Nice bitterness, some sweetness, some caramel notes some English hops, i liked it...

Overall nice beer. Inspired me to make a Scottish ale at some point.

Wardhog-English bitter
Color - pale copper, clear, no haze
Aroma slight malty. Slight sulphury aroma?
Head minimal, med-low carbonation, good head on second glass

Taste quite dry, sharp. Upfront bitterness, med-low body.
some (lowish) hop flavor, still get some sulfur notes (not sure what they could be from) perhaps I would like it more with more body? dunno, didn't mind it either way! 

I havent really tried many English bitters, so not sure how this compares!

pics - scottish ale on the left, bitter on the right


----------



## Barramundi (30/7/08)

Wardhog said:


> opened Barramundi's so far. Something was up with your beer, Barra, but I'm not sure what. I saw something moving in the bottle after pouring a glass, it looked like the usual sediment but 20x more of it, in clumps not cloud, and it would not settle. I didn't know what was up, so I didn't drink it.



i did notice that something in the bottle just b4 we did the swap at peels place and just thought(hoped) it was stirred up sediment , apologies to all if ive put in a dud , its a recipe ive made before on a number of occasions only difference being a slightly changed hop schedule , dunno what went wrong , once again apologies to all , ill pour one of mine that i still have and see what it goes like , was only a small batch brew so i only got about a dozen bottles in total and havent tried any yet ...

seems i gotta start drinking more beer so i dont send out shonkys in future ... 

thanks for the heads up wardy !!


----------



## seemax (31/7/08)

Glad you enjoyed the beer.

I've only just picked up my swap so I'll get stuck into them tonight.

Peels, I went through my notes and found the recipe for Scottish Ale. No doubt it's way out of the style!

73% JW Ale
16% JW Amber
11% JW Wheat

Single infusion mash @ 68C

60min boil with 50/50 EKG/Fuggles at 60min and another EKG at 15mins, all up about 30IBU.

Cheers
Stef


----------



## Wardhog (31/7/08)

likesbeer:D said:


> Taste quite dry, sharp. Upfront bitterness, med-low body.
> some (lowish) hop flavor, still get some sulfur notes (not sure what they could be from) perhaps I would like it more with more body? dunno, didn't mind it either way!
> 
> I havent really tried many English bitters, so not sure how this compares!



It doesn't compare favourably, especially now that my local bottleshop has had a special on some imported English bitters. You're absolutely right when you say the body is too thin and the bitterness too sharp. The sulfur I've had before from S-04, I gotta find a new yeast for bitters - I can be a slow learner when I want to be. 

Get yourself to Vintage Cellars in the lowest level of Greensborough shopping centre, they've got 3 for $12 specials on various pint size bottles. The Wells' Bombardier has been my favourite so far.


----------



## Leigh (1/8/08)

4. likesbeer - Pale Ale

Consumed this beer over dinner last night. A nice, refreshing pale with mild malty flavour, very balanced bitterness and enjoyable after-taste. I'd like to taste this one alongside Fents US Lager from the Xmas in July case swap as I think the style is very similar. Might give this attempt to make this one as well when I turn to the dark side.

A great beer likesbeer.


----------



## Leigh (1/8/08)

1. Barramundi - English Ale

First glass poured very clean, but when I put the bottle down there were rather large chunks swimming around. The glass I poured had a pleasant malty taste with caramel coming through and a slight sweetness. Aftertaste was unfortunately quite sickly, burnt porridge in taste and stuck around. Quite a nice beer until the after taste kicked in.

5. Wardhog - Special Bitter

Very clear through to the last glass. I tasted this one after Barra's English Ale, and initially thought I was drinking the same beer except the after taste was a pleasant caramel flavour. This one was much better as it warmed up.

It might be just my untrained tastebuds, but did you two inadvertantly provide the same/similar beers? 

Down to my last beer from the small swap (Seemax's Irish)  . 

So when's the next small swap? I'm quite enjoying having different beers. :chug:


----------



## Barramundi (1/8/08)

sorry leigh its definately starting to look like ive put a dud in ... im happy to provide another bottle for the swappers but i think it could be a logistical nightmare ...


----------



## Leigh (1/8/08)

No need to apologise Ned. Could have happened to any of us.


----------



## Barramundi (1/8/08)

BTW Leigh feel free to start up a new small swap anytime , im always up for one .... looks like i have some redeeming to do ...


----------



## edoeven (1/8/08)

Leigh said:


> 4. likesbeer - Pale Ale
> 
> Consumed this beer over dinner last night. A nice, refreshing pale with mild malty flavour, very balanced bitterness and enjoyable after-taste. I'd like to taste this one alongside Fents US Lager from the Xmas in July case swap as I think the style is very similar. Might give this attempt to make this one as well when I turn to the dark side.
> 
> A great beer likesbeer.



glad you liked it 

tried another beer myself -
SNPA - Peels (i think), coppery color, sweetish/hops aroma, clear, had like a kinda, slight sweetness - but not a big body, hard to describe... I made a beer like this once (after reading SNPA thread), strangely it tasted much different/better from the keg than the bottle, never worked out why... not a bad beer beer  thanks


----------



## Leigh (2/8/08)

Drank the last bottle tonight.

Seemax - Scottish Ale

Smooth malty flavour with subtle caramel undertones and lingering bitterness. A very nice drop.


----------



## edoeven (16/8/08)

tasted barra's beer, quite good but quite chunky hehe  I only drank a bit then the chunks got to me! 

only beer left now is leighs pale ale! (just put in the fridge the other day so it should be carbed up!)


----------



## Wardhog (17/8/08)

Peels said:


> Yeh mine was labelled SNPA. I was my first attempt at Sierra Nevada and I got the colour a bit wrong.



Had this last night, a very nice APA. Tons of hop flavour, did you dry hop this one? The amount of aroma was a little down in comparison to the flavour levels.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (17/8/08)

No Dry hopping, just 100 grams at flame out. It was bottled I Feb so I not surprised the hop aroma is low but I am surprised the hop flavour is still good. I have found both usually suffer from the passing of time.


----------



## seemax (17/8/08)

Peels said:


> No Dry hopping, just 100 grams at flame out. It was bottled I Feb so I not surprised the hop aroma is low but I am surprised the hop flavour is still good. I have found both usually suffer from the passing of time.



Thanks all for the swap, look forward to the next one.

I too had the chunky one, despite this it was a good drop, English Bitter maybe? Full bodied and golden.

Really enjoyed the SNPA, coppery, good body, less hoppy than I expected but well balanced. Few days after I did my own American IPA with a 50IBU hit of Cascade & Amarillo.

Only one (maybe #1 or #4, bad memory must be getting old!) lacked body, seemed little flavourless/light, maybe too much dex?

CHeers
Stef


----------



## Leigh (18/8/08)

likesbeer:D said:


> only beer left now is leighs pale ale! (just put in the fridge the other day so it should be carbed up!)



I cracked one last night. Should be good to go if its been left in a warm place that long


----------

